# Gesshin Uraku Re-stock



## JBroida (Feb 23, 2014)

A bunch of Gesshin Uraku knives just came back in stock this weekend... http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives-12/kitchen-knives/gesshin-uraku.html

I know quite a few of you are waiting for them


----------

